# Ebay Warning



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

I purchased a DirecTV HD Tivo DVR from an Ebay auction serveral months ago and enjoyed it's use until last week when I decided that I wanted to move the HD Tivo on because DirecTV wasn't going to support MPEG2 forever. 

When the winner of my Ebay auction went to get an access card for the DirecTV Tivo, they were told the account was in collections. I knew this was not true as I am one of DirecTV's A List Customer. 

Turns out that the person I bought the DirecTV Tivo from account is now in collections and the hardware attached to that account is now dead to DirecTV. I guess I can understand DirecTV's position on one level, but as a "A List" customer I'm being involved in a legal agreement between the previous owner and DirecTV. 
I refunded my Ebay auction winner as it only seem to be the right thing to do. 

So we have DirecTV's decision not to take good money from a current customer for service on a piece of hardware and also to piss of the previous owner or any number of previous owners just to get back at the deadbeat with the account in collections. 

Now I understand how they made the decision to drop Tivo for the R15 and HR20. 

Bonanza


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

Ahh, the joys of D*. How I miss them.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

What?

You going to roll over and let them get away with this?

You aren't going to pursue this any further?

After telling us you're the good guy in all this?

Come on now - you can talk to D* as a gentleman and still win the argument, can't you?


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

After spending an hour and 1/2 on the phone with three different customer service reps ( not their fault, wonderful people) and being told that the next level supervisor didn't accept phone calls I am spent.

I'll try again tomorrow. and yes that was my original thought...I could win. Now I'm thinking I'll win by warning everyone and moving to cable and that S3 I've been wanting.

I am contacting the previous owner to me and checking to see if they do have an account in collections with DirecTV. If not or even if they do, I may go to the State Office of Commerce.

Bonanza


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Make it clear that the DVR's most recent active account was YOURS, not the person you bought it from several months ago. That DVR's status should not have ANYTHING to do with it's previous owner's account.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

A bit of friendly advice.

Keep at it - above all else, maintain a calm but persistent demeanor.
Do not get upset. Just speak rationally and about your facts.
The deadbeat doesn't own the machine anymore - you do.
This is what you have to convince D* - offer them proof of some kind that should satisfy them.
Email or fax a photo of the machine's model & serial number.

Something isn't right for a company to take this approach for a customer such as yourself.

Don't give up.

Just keep escalating (going up the ladder as best you can).


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't see how a DirecTivo that you had activated on your account could be tied to the previous owner's account. He must have deactivated it from his account or you would never have been able to get it activated on yours. I think you need to make this fact clear to the DTV CSR. I would talk to customer retention and see what they can do for you.

Do not take no for an answer when they refuse to escalate you higher up the food chain. Demand names and addresses of who you can contact, but do it as politely as you can. It never pays to get pissed off at a CSR or supervisor because it only results in a terminated call, forcing you to start over from scratch. This is obviously a misunderstanding or accounting glitch that could easily be rectified if you can get to the right people.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's help! I'll waiting for the DVR to be returned to me so I have it back in my hands. I have been waiting to go to Comcast and ready to buy an S3 but I thought for the time being I would try to hook the DVR back onto my account. I know calling calling DTV is a roll of the dice as to how helpful the CSR will be and what they will do for you. The storyline isn't over here. I've calmed down and will go at DTV again. 

Meanwhile, I've sent an e-mail to the previous owner asking if they indeed have a DirecTV account in collections and have yet to get a response. At least it wasn't failed mail so either the person doesn't check that account often or they have chosen not to answer. I went to the EBay message boards and the conscience is that I should have checked with DTV before I sold the DVR again as it was my responsibility. 

More later, 

Bonanza


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If the original owner isn't responding to your e-mails (big surprise there), request his contact information through ebay. If he listed his phone number you can try calling him. If there's no phone number listed, see if you have his original mailing address and look through the white pages on the net. You may be able to find his phone number that way.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

I got the DVR back last night. I called DirecTV again and sure enough I can't even put the Tivo back on my account. Okay - I've calmed down, I don't like the DirecTV policy but what can I do! 

SO - I've decided to do collections work for DirecTV. I've managed to get the seller's name and city location. He isn't listed in the Internet White pages but still trying. 

I also paid for this PayPal transaction by Visa credit card, so I'm hoping I can use Visa to motivate PayPal to help me. 

This seller also purchased an Ebay item and I've contacted the seller of that item asking for help in locating my seller. 

Any other ideas? 

More later, 

Bonanza


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Without knowing how many D* folk (and what levels) you have been talking to, I would suggest that you call and ask for customer retention.

Then, as calmly as you can, explain this situation to that person/department.
I've heard of good results this way. Not that I have ever tried it myself, though.

This way, D* gets the impression of losing a customer whose been one of their better customers over the years.

Believe me, they don't need a black eye - they need to keep customers not drive them away.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

Got the HR10-250 back on my account! I got lucky when the DTV CSR said the computers were slow tonight. I sweet talked her like she was my future wife. The previous owners defaulting never came up! She even waited for me to plug the HR10-250 in to the electrical outlet and acquire the DirecTV signal.

Thanks everyone!

Bonanza


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

That's great.

Merry Christmas, dude.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Good to hear a happy ending!


----------



## dilligaf81 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well,

I sure don't want to poop in anyone's co-co puffs but, don't celebrate just yet!

I have just given up a fight with the very same powers that be. My problem was the e-bay seller was the deadbeat. However, I was able to get the unit (an older but fine R-10) activated after most of one day with many varied CSR's. I worked fine for 3 weeks only to shut down, with a mss to call CS. I did, another half day on the phone, they turned it back on, that lasted 24 hours. Off it went. My next phone call the CSR explained that there is some dept ( I assume some sort of loss prevention) that kept shutting it off and would continue and may cancel my service all together if it happened again! I usually am not one to give up, but.... My new (used) R-10 is a doorstop! 

PS> ebay seller says "tuff, I shoulda checked with provider first" 

karma -3 oh well


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

If the seller knew that, then you can file charges against him via his local PD. Most departments have an Internet Fraud Division. You can also have them file wire fraud charges which I believe is federal if you used PayPal or anything requiring payment from your bank account. Worked for me when I bought an HDTV years ago.


----------

